# Finally!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Fianlly got some decent weather to hunt birds. Way to hot for the first part of the season. Cool weather is so much better for the dog and a little dew or wet grass is much better for scent. Scratched a couple of roosters last night and should have had one more during a short evening hunt. I think the hunting will only get better. Never have been a big fan of opening day as it is too easy to shoot a limit. Enjoy later season hunts when you actually get to hunt because birds are harder to find and outfox. Lots of corn but when the price of a gallon of propane is almost as high as the price of a bushel of corn I don't know how fast it will come off.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Got out tonight after trying all weekend, and got 5 for 3 guys and no dog. Pretty impressed with the numbers, we should have had a limit. I was finally shooting striaghter, hitting 3 for 3, with some fast shots. Should be really fun once the corn is out, they were doing some serious thrashing this afternoon, only a matter of time.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Met one heck of a nice farmer yesterday near Falkirk/Washburn. Stopped in and asked if he minded we walked a small cattail slough we saw beside one of his sunflower fields. He asked to join us and when we started he had us walk the flowers to push the birds towards the slough. Aweful fun shoot! 5 guys, 6 dogs, 15 birds. Couldn't believe it, I've never had such a welcoming experience with a landowner..........especially in that area!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Just returned from ND yesterday. We hunted for 3 days and bagged our limit. Our dogs, a golden and a yellow lab managed to find and flush birds despite 30 mile per hour winds on Thursday and Friday. Saturday, the nicest day produced fewer birds, but what a great day to be out. We were finding birds in the high grass or cattails close to uncut sunflower fields during the late morning to late afternoon hours. I actually, literally, stepped on a hen as we were working a patch of cattails. When she flushed, I just about went into cardiac arrest! :lol:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi.... I'm glad you mentioned the farmer that you met. I met two farmers myself this weekend who were more than happy to let us hunt their property. One guy was even kind enough to point out where he was seeing the birds feeding. I hope to meet up with him for a later season hunt after the deer season closes. Both farmers I met seemed most concerned that we didn't leave litter/garbage laying around their respective properties. For all of you farmers out there who let hunters on your land, I can't thank you enough!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

jamartinmg2 said:


> For all of you farmers out there who let hunters on your land, I can't thank you enough!


AMEN TO THAT !!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Landowners that I have met know what they get with me. If I hunt some posted property, I always stop back in and let them know how much I appreciated the opportunity. In fact, I generally let them know that I would be willing to help them for a day for the possible future opportunity to hunt on their land, but I have never had anyone call me on it. I have written down a couple names and called them and asked if they needed a hand, but other than my friends that farm, no one has taken me up on my offer. I don't think you have to help a landowner for access, but showing them you appreciate the opportunity goes a long way for ALL hunters that may stumble upon that spot.

I am not greedy about my spots, I don't go around giving GPS coordinates, but if someone else makes a connection with the same landowners I know, it is better for all.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Went Saturday and Monday, excellent number of birds!

Once the corn is down look out it should be a blast. Glad I gave up ducking hunting this year, hunting chickens is less hassle and more relaxing!

My golden retriever enjoys much more too, yesterday he caught a rooster that did not flush, he must be getting tried of my bad shooting. :run:


----------

